# Curb Weight



## torquer516 (Jun 22, 2006)

What is the curb weight of a 66-67 GTO coupe? How much more is the convertible?


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

Depending on options, they run about 3750 pounds, and the convertibles are about 200 pounds heavier. Advertised shipping weight was a lot lower, but I've never seen one of these cars that was as light as the shipping weight label.


----------



## torquer516 (Jun 22, 2006)

What would be some ways to reduce weight? I'm having trouble finding fiberglass for the 66-67 models.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

Start scraping undercoating, removing sound insulation, and removing any parts you don't need. If you're building a drag car, there are a lot of parts that can come out...


----------

